# Jan Ridders Engines



## rake60 (Jul 10, 2007)

Jan Ridders is a modern day Elmer Verburg.
He is a model engine engineer who is in my mind the best of the best 
today. He is from the Netherlands and the language is Dutch.
The plans for his engines are all metric, but I can divide by 25.4 
His site is: http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/index.htm
His designs are amazing!


----------

